# Where to put moss in the enclosure?



## Denbert (Sep 24, 2017)

I would like to ask, where should I put my moss in the enclosure? should I put it below the substrate or above it? I'd really appreciate your advice. Thanks!


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 24, 2017)

If keeping moss n an enclosure, I'd probably keep it on top. You could keep track if it's drying out a little easier. That being said, what is the species or tarantula that will be kept in the enclosure? Also is the moss strictly for moisture control or just aesthetics?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Denbert (Sep 24, 2017)

Walker253 said:


> If keeping moss n an enclosure, I'd probably keep it on top. You could keep track if it's drying out a little easier. That being said, what is the species or tarantula that will be kept in the enclosure? Also is the moss strictly for moisture control or just aesthetics?


I have one C. Cyaneopubescens and one P. Murinus. Basically, the moss serve two purposes but I consider it more for moisture control.


----------



## Walker253 (Sep 24, 2017)

You don't need any moss in either enclosure. Both like a very dry enclosure. If they are slings, you may dampen one corner of the enclosure from time to time, but it's best to keep it dry.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## EulersK (Sep 24, 2017)

As @Walker253 said, neither need a lot of humidity. Keep the P. murinus bone dry, and occasionally overfill the C. cyaneopubescens' water dish. That's all.

For future reference, though, you shouldn't put moss either above the substrate or below it. Putting the moss on top of the substrate will actually dry out your enclosure _faster_ than if you had none at all. The moss has a wildly high surface area, meaning there is a lot of space for evaporation to take place. Combine that with the wicking effect that it'll have on the substrate and suddenly you're worse off than before. Keeping it below the substrate isn't much better, either. It won't dry out faster, but it will almost certainly break out in a thick blanket of mold. Further, many tarantulas burrow or at least excavate. They'll eventually hit the moss and not be able to burrow any deeper.

If you really want to maintain humidity, break up the dry moss in your hands as much as you can. You want crumbs of the stuff. Mix that into your existing substrate. This method actually does help with retaining moisture... but still more work than it's worth, in my opinion. Just stay on top of keeping the substrate moist and you'll be fine.

Tarantulas do so well in captivity because of this: they don't care about ambient humidity, they care about the moisture of the substrate. So long as that substrate stays moist, even the most humidity-loving spider will do just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 6


----------



## Denbert (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks man! I appreciate all of your advice.


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> As @Walker253 said, neither need a lot of humidity. Keep the P. murinus bone dry, and occasionally overfill the C. cyaneopubescens' water dish. That's all.
> 
> For future reference, though, you shouldn't put moss either above the substrate or below it. Putting the moss on top of the substrate will actually dry out your enclosure _faster_ than if you had none at all. The moss has a wildly high surface area, meaning there is a lot of space for evaporation to take place. Combine that with the wicking effect that it'll have on the substrate and suddenly you're worse off than before. Keeping it below the substrate isn't much better, either. It won't dry out faster, but it will almost certainly break out in a thick blanket of mold. Further, many tarantulas burrow or at least excavate. They'll eventually hit the moss and not be able to burrow any deeper.
> 
> ...


I understand completely your instructions in the context of moss for humidity maintenance.  However, what is your opinion on moss from a purely aesthetic context?


----------



## EulersK (Sep 25, 2017)

FrDoc said:


> I understand completely your instructions in the context of moss for humidity maintenance.  However, what is your opinion on moss from a purely aesthetic context?


That's much more of an opinion, isn't it? 

But here's the thing. Most tarantulas _hate_ to walk on the stuff, so I simply don't use it.


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 25, 2017)

EulersK said:


> That's much more of an opinion, isn't it?
> 
> But here's the thing. Most tarantulas _hate_ to walk on the stuff, so I simply don't use it.


It's weird that you say that because as I was reading your initial response I was thinking that I had never seen my A. Geniculata go near the stuff, but when I walked into my office to check her out (she molted early this morning) she was laying on it.  It is only at one end of her enclosure, but she has been laying on it all evening.


----------



## Denbert (Sep 26, 2017)

EulersK said:


> That's much more of an opinion, isn't it?
> 
> But here's the thing. Most tarantulas _hate_ to walk on the stuff, so I simply don't use it.


I was wondering why my OBT and GBB stay there a lot more often (basically they just stay in the moss) than in the substrate?


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 26, 2017)

FrDoc said:


> It's weird that you say that because as I was reading your initial response I was thinking that I had never seen my A. Geniculata go near the stuff, but when I walked into my office to check her out (she molted early this morning) she was laying on it.  It is only at one end of her enclosure, but she has been laying on it all evening.


As @EulersK said, not all ('most') tarantulas hates moss, it differs from specimen to specimen.

For example, my _Phormictopus sp. "green"_ put some into its hide from the back of his enclosure, while my _A. geniculata_ really hated these things, and dropped them into its water dish, without mercy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 26, 2017)

Denbert said:


> I was wondering why my OBT and GBB stay there a lot more often (basically they just stay in the moss) than in the substrate?


Why did you give them moss?  These are arid species. Just moisten one side of the substrate a little bit, that's all.


----------



## FrDoc (Sep 26, 2017)

EulersK said:


> That's much more of an opinion, isn't it?
> 
> But here's the thing. Most tarantulas _hate_ to walk on the stuff, so I simply don't use it.


I like your advice, very thoughtful.  I believe most folks that utilize the stuff are like me, a novice, and when you order your first enclosures from reputable distributors the moss comes with the order and you suppose it's a good thing to use.  I personally just thought it looked pretty good in the enclosure.  I knew the T's don't give a hoot what it looks like.  However, I'm going to remove it from my enclosures.  My biggest gripe with the stuff is I find crickets use it to hide when they sense the eight legged end is near.  Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denbert (Sep 26, 2017)

MGery92 said:


> Why did you give them moss?  These are arid species. Just moisten one side of the substrate a little bit, that's all.


At first I was thinking whether to put it or not. Then I thought "what the heck, it's not bad for the species whether I'd put it or not, whether I put it below the substrate or not." So basically, I just put it above the substrate for aesthetics purposes. But the moment that I was about to remove the moss, my GBB and OBT began hanging there for a while and now they've already spun their web all around the moss. I mean, there's nothing I can do anymore. But, is there? Should I still remove it?


----------



## EulersK (Sep 26, 2017)

Denbert said:


> Should I still remove it?


If they don't mind it, then neither should you.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 26, 2017)

MGery92 said:


> Why did you give them moss?  These are arid species. Just moisten one side of the substrate a little bit, that's all.


Actually for these species you dont even want to do that....keep the water in the bowl and all the sub dry all the time....too much moisture can be detrimental to both species, although obt would probably still flourish as hardy as they are.


----------



## MGery92 (Sep 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Actually for these species you dont even want to do that....keep the water in the bowl and all the sub dry all the time....too much moisture can be detrimental to both species, although obt would probably still flourish as hardy as they are.


Yeah, sorry, I was confusing. I thought (I don't know why) OP's spiders are still little slings, and a bit moisture won't be a harm for them.

I have a juvie GBB, I keep him on bone dry sub with a dish.


----------



## cold blood (Sep 26, 2017)

MGery92 said:


> Yeah, sorry, I was confusing. I thought (I don't know why) OP's spiders are still little slings, and a bit moisture won't be a harm for them.
> 
> I have a juvie GBB, I keep him on bone dry sub with a dish.


Haha, he did not specify as I can see re skimming the thread...in the case of small slings, you are spot on....although I never offer baboon slings moisture...bone dry for life.


----------



## Denbert (Sep 26, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Haha, he did not specify as I can see re skimming the thread...in the case of small slings, you are spot on....although I never offer baboon slings moisture...bone dry for life.


For clarification (since I haven't stated it yet, my bad haha), my GBB and OBT are still 1.5 inches slings. I'll try changing their enclosure to a drier one and without moss in it. Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## cold blood (Sep 27, 2017)

Denbert said:


> For clarification (since I haven't stated it yet, my bad haha), my GBB and OBT are still 1.5 inches slings. I'll try changing their enclosure to a drier one and without moss in it. Thanks for the advice guys!


1.5" is beyond the size where moisture in the sub would be wanted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Denbert (Sep 27, 2017)

cold blood said:


> 1.5" is beyond the size where moisture in the sub would be wanted.


I should probably remove it then. Thanks man.


----------

